# Грыжа L4-5, протрузия L4-3, стеноз ПК -7 мм. Очень больно живется



## Леночекк (23 Авг 2016)

Доброго времени суток всем. Меня зовут Елена, мне 47, при росте 166см.,  вес-63кг.  Моя работа связана непосредственно с длительными поездками на автомобиле, я -инженер по охране труда и работаю вахтовым методом  по неделе, еда на работу 9 часов на автобусе, там  езжу с проверками по промысловым дорогам, на Патриоте, потом у меня отдыхающая вахта неделю и я еду домой те же 9 часов.   В свободную неделю, спортом не занималась и отдых достаточно пассивный.
            Примерно два месяца назад поясница начала болеть в постоянном режиме. Сделала МРТ, получив диагноз грыжа L4-5 и протрузия L4-3 со стенозом в 7 мм в поясничном отделе, и пошла в поликлинику, почти поползла. Терапевт назначила уколы, мовалис 1,5 мл в\м №10, мидокалм1.0 в\м №10  и комбилипен 2.0 в\м №10 . Начала колоть и пошла в платную клинику , невролог назначил дискус композитум в мышцы поясницы № 20 через день.  Пошла в клинику СТАН  Бубновского, тамошний кинезитерапевт  сказала, что видит впервые такой стеноз, и он приведет к атрофии конечностей, после 3 тренировки стало хуже. Перестала  ходить на тренировки. через 15 дней больничного меня выписали и я уехала на работу оттуда увезли на скорой. Дали направление в невролгию в стационар, но врач (невролог) при осмотре отказал из-за отсутствия места, посмотрел и выслушал,сказал, что все проведенное лечение было не правильным, назначил кетонал 50мг 3 раза в день, пентоксифиллин  100мг 3раза в день и сирдалуд 2 раза в день по 2 мг, на ночь -4 мг.  Пропила все 10 дней, больне такая интенсивная, но как только убираю прием таблеток боль очень сильная.  Сходила на консультацию к нейрохирургу, положили в стационар, предлагают блокаду с дипроспаном, а я боюсь.  Посоветуйте как выбраться из этого?? Делать ли блокаду?  Болит поясница, бьет в правую ягодицу, и по всей задней стороне правой ноги, очень сильно отдает в икроножную мышцу правой ноги, все пальцы на правей ноге занемевшие как при судороге.  Очень тянет вниз, сложно сидеть ходить, ездить на машине, спать, простреливает при кашле и любом неловком движении.


----------



## La murr (23 Авг 2016)

*Леночекк*, Елена, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Авг 2016)

Покажите снимки МРТ. 
Полужестким поясничным корсетом пользуетесь?


----------

